# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK v1.56 - Helio X20/X25, Secure Fever and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.56 - Helio X20/X25, Secure Fever and more * Mediatek FP Platform: 
 - MT6276 
  Improved FW Reading engine
  > New types supported
  New FlashIDs included
  EMI builder updated
  FW reading Speed improved, about 2x times faster
  Some other bugfixes mentioned by users 
 - MT6255 
  Improved FW Reading engine
  > New types supported
  New FlashIDs included 
  FW reading Speed improved, about 2x times faster
  256 MiB Flash ICs supported
  Some other bugfixes mentioned by users 
Mediatek SP Platform: 
 MT6797(T) - New HighEnd DECA-Core CPU from MediaTek: Helio X20, Helio X25 
 - MT6797 ( Helio 2x series ) support activated ! 
  Firmware Read and Write (as factory one)
  Signed FW Read and Write 
  Factory FW flashing
  Read full info (with extended and security info)
  FlashDump Read / Write
  NVRAM Read / Write
  UserLocks Reset (include fingerprint lock) without data lost !
  HW test - eMMC RO test
  Security repair - IMEI1, IMEI2
  SP unlock ( Unlock Code Reading )
  SP unlock ( Direct Unlock )
  Format FileSystem / Reset settings: FRP, Privacy and rest user locks included
  Reset FRP lock: Google Reset Protection
  Reset Privacy Lock
  Repair ExtData
  Flash Erase
  Fix Unknown BaseBand
  Init Preloader
  Forensic: PhoneBook extraction
  Forensic: User Gallery (Photo / Video) extraction
  Read ModemConfiguration file ( BPLGUI )
  Modem ReInit
  FastBoot mode operations 
 - Flash Engine updated
  MT6797 FW flashing activated
  MT6750, MT6755, MT6797 specific changes: 
   Activated ability of flashing SIGNED firmwares - *WorldFirst* !
   Activated ability of flashing SECURE firmwares - *WorldFirst* !
  MT65xx, MT67xx, MT81xx specific changes:
   Activated SECURED type detection - *WorldFirst* !
    CM2 will identify phone secure type and warn user about possible ways
    There is 2 options generaly - SafeFlash ( ONLY SAME FW VERSION! ) and stop flashing at all
    Detection done BEFORE any operation with phone - that mean DEVICE COMPLETELY IN SAFE, if there is any problem can happen	 
 - FW Reader Improved 
 MT6797 ( Helio X20 and Helio X25 ) support activated !
 > Allow Read FACTORY FW from MT6797 and MT6797T phones
 > FW read by CM2 is COMPLETELY like factory one
 > FW read by CM2 contain ALL need parts, all need settings etc.
 > FW read by CM2 NOT damage/destroy security/user/fota and etc settings, as always  
  New types supported
  Brand-specific improvements
  Files verification improved
 MT6750, MT6755, MT6797: FW reader will verify and detected SECURED and SIGNED FW types 
 MT67xx, MT65xx, MT81xx: FW reader will verify and detected NORMAL and SECURED FW types
  If you got message from CM2 after read FW - READ IT CAREFULY! It explain all what you need to know.
  Warning: That firmwares CAN NOT be flashed with SPFT ! 
 - Service:   
  Repair Security revised for secure devices
  Format FS operation revised ( stuck problem fixed )
  Format FS revised for Secure platforms ( complete part rebuild possible on signed and secured devices ) 
 - Other
  Certification DL mode activated for MT6750,MT6755,MT6797
   > Allow boot devices with CERT check ( if they are in supported list )
   > Allow make all service and repair operations with devices with CERT check ( if they are in supported list )
   > Currently supported series: LeEco MT6797 based phones
  Preloader Init: Mt65xx and MT67xx operations improved
  Preloader Init: Memory Type detection revised
  Many other changes and improvements at all  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## امير555

مشكوووووررررررر

----------

